# Definition of metal?



## VÃ¶lf (Feb 22, 2009)

I've heard some people talking about rock and metal... What makes a song which?

I've heard some one say Judas Priest isn't metal. Um, okay then. I've heard that metal has to be dark and can't be in major key. I've heard metal from 1982 isn't metal anymore 'cause it's too old. Slayer is still metal though, b/c it's dark. My friends are strange.

Anyway, there's all sorts of metal and rock. Rock and Roll, rockabilly, grunge, soft rock, prog, rock...Death metal, speed metal(Same?), black metal, just generic metal, and I once heard "Classic Metal" (80's) So if you like metal or rock or whatever, what's your definition of it? Just wondering


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 22, 2009)

Classic metal is bands typically from the 70's and 80's. "Metal" is merely an umbrella term for all it's sub-genre's: death, black, speed, thrash, heavy, new wave of British heavy, Doom, Glam, Groove, Power, viking, symphonic, folk, industrial, and sludge. I may have missed one or two, but genres like -core, nu metal, rap metal (and other gimmicky 'genres') aren't under that same metal umbrella. 

Now, from Wikipedia, with fillers by me:

Heavy metal (The base genre of 'metal'), is based on downtuned-and-distorted guitars often played with distortion pedals through heavily overdriven tube amplifiershttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valve_amplifier to create a thick, powerful, "heavy" sound, harsh/powerful vocals, drumming which is required to create a loud, constant beat for the band using the "trifecta of speed, power, and precision".http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heavy_metal_music#cite_note-10 Usually metal drumming "requires an exceptional amount of endurance", and drummers have to develop "considerable speed, coordination, and dexterity...to play the intricate patterns" used in metal. , and a prominent role of the bass, which is also key to the metal sound, and the interplay of bass and guitar is a central element. The bass guitar provides the low-end sound crucial to making the music "heavy". 

Metal can never get too old, but bands CAN work out of their genre, or evolve (sometimes even devolve) from their original genre too. If you want an expansive article, you pretty much heavy to wiki up heavy metal. 

My personal definition isn't words, like I used above, but bands that describe the genre: Iron Maiden, Slayer, Metallica, Morbid Angel, Venom, Black Sabbath, Led Zeppelin, Judas Priest, Mayhem, Immortal, Death, Anthrax, Megadeth, At The Gates, Cannibal Corpse, Nile, Def Leppard, Carcass, Cryptopsy,  Decapitated, Possessed, Bathory, Blind Guardian, Helloween, Manowar, Iced Earth, Deep Purple, Hellhammer, and Mercyful Fate. To me, that is metal, and for the most part, people would have to agree - There are a few iffy in there, but yeah.


----------



## Takun (Feb 22, 2009)

BRVTAL BREAKDOWNS AND BLASTBEATS.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 22, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> BRVTAL BREAKDOWNS AND BLASTBEATS.



SHHHHH SHUSH


I think to truly encapsulate all the different genres (Doom, grind, death) you would also have to exclude other things. Not all bands that are considered metal have lyrics, so I think what it comes down to is either speed or guitar tone. Downtuned, or otherwise distorted "heavy" guitars or exceptionally fast playing (You would be at a loss to find a punk band that could play as fast as, say, Necrophagist). But since doom/"sludge" metal is also metal, that would mean we have to discount speed, so I think that what it comes down to, what makes metal metal, is the guitars. 

But then again you got Twisted Sister so I don't know it all goes out the window.

Maybe it has to do with attitude....


----------



## Aden (Feb 22, 2009)

PALM MUTE PALM MUTE PALM MUTE.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 22, 2009)

It's the hair.

Short Hair =/= Metal


----------



## Laze (Feb 22, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> Short Hair =/= Metal



See, that's where I'm going wrong.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 22, 2009)

Laze said:


> See, that's where I'm going wrong.



I'm trying to grow my hair out but it's too slow.

I look like a deranged Beatle with blackheads :C

I hope they don't make me get it cut when I get a job...


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Feb 22, 2009)

Could just be a personal opinion, I suppose. It's really hard to say, but long hair definitely helps. Mine especially complements my headbanging


----------



## TakeWalker (Feb 22, 2009)

Honestly, the one definition I've heard is that metal doesn't use acoustic instruments, it's all electric guitars.

Of course, you can still have a metal album with an acoustic track or three. So take that as you will.


----------



## Aden (Feb 22, 2009)

TakeWalker said:


> Honestly, the one definition I've heard is that metal doesn't use acoustic instruments, it's all electric guitars.



Try out some Opeth or Agalloch for a good example to the contrary. Every song of Agalloch's and much of Opeth has prominent acoustic (or even just clean) elements.


----------



## TakeWalker (Feb 23, 2009)

I never said it was a _good_ definition. D:


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Feb 23, 2009)

Metal (music): (noun) Definition: EPIC WIN.


I think that clears things up.


----------



## Takun (Feb 23, 2009)

VVhiteWolf said:


> Metal (music): (noun) Definition: NECKBEARD VIRGINS.
> 
> 
> I think that clears things up.



fixed.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 23, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> fixed.



Fuck you Lemmy gets laid constantly >:C

And he's ugly as sin.

Tell me the last time you think that Issac Brock got pussy on the basis of his music alone.


----------



## Takun (Feb 23, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> Fuck you Lemmy gets laid constantly >:C
> 
> And he's ugly as sin.
> 
> Tell me the last time you think that Issac Brock got pussy on the basis of his music alone.




Last night, after taking a bunch of drugs.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 23, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Last night, after taking a bunch of drugs.



Lemmy doesn't even DO drugs 

What do you have to say about that?


----------



## Takun (Feb 23, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> Lemmy doesn't even DO drugs
> 
> What do you have to say about that?




Pretty lame.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 23, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Pretty lame.



D: Go listen to _1916_ then jump off a cliff because you obviously don't appreciate hard music.


----------



## Takun (Feb 23, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> D: Go listen to _1916_ then jump off a cliff because you obviously don't appreciate hard music.




As if, I was just listening to Dragonforce last night.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 23, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> As if, I was just listening to Dragonforce last night.



I'm going to let everyone in here tell you that Dragonforce is about as hard as Queen instead of pointing out how massively flawed your understanding of music is.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 23, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> As if, I was just listening to Dragonforce last night.



Lol, slick troll Takumi, seriously though metal is almost entirely shit, and it's still infinitely better then every other genre, almost all music is terrible :V .


----------



## Takun (Feb 23, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> I'm going to let everyone in here tell you that Dragonforce is about as hard as Queen instead of pointing out how massively flawed your understanding of music is.



Queen was 1000 fgts.

Dragonforce is harder and faster than anything you could dream of.

Two words:  Blast beats.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 23, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Queen was 1000 fgts.
> 
> Dragonforce is harder and faster than anything you could dream of.
> 
> Two words:  Blast beats.



YOU KNOW WHO INVENTED BLAST BEATS?

MICK HARRIS

OF FUCKING NAPALM DEATH/PAINKILLER/EXTREME NOISE TERROR

NOT SOME SPEED METAL FAGGOT


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 23, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> YOU KNOW WHO INVENTED BLAST BEATS?
> 
> MICK HARRIS
> 
> ...



Dragonforce is Powermetal :V, speed metal is the bridge between heavy metal and thrash metal :V .


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 23, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Dragonforce is Powermetal :V, speed metal is the bridge between heavy metal and thrash metal :V .



Whatever. It's still gay.


----------



## ShaneO))) (Feb 24, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Lol, slick troll Takumi, seriously though metal is almost entirely shit, and it's still infinitely better then every other genre, almost all music is terrible :V .



Fail.


----------



## Takun (Feb 24, 2009)

ShaneO))) said:


> Fail.



So true to your name do you sound like a fridge IRL?!


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 24, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> So true to your name do you sound like a fridge IRL?!



If memory serves they managed two tolerable songs on Black 1, other than that SUNN O))) is a freaking chore to listen to :V .


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 24, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> SUNN O))) is a freaking chore to listen to :V .



Just like Dismember :V


Seriously, you listen to some fuckin slow boring shit, my nigga.


----------



## MelaCeroses (Feb 24, 2009)

About the only only "metal" I listen to is Dethklok, you know from the "cartoon" show?

...and it ends up not being half-bad because it's PARODY of metal culture.  And when you're having fun with music, it ends up usually being more compelling a listen.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 24, 2009)

MelaCeroses said:


> About the only only "metal" I listen to is Dethklok, you know from the "cartoon" show?
> 
> ...and it ends up not being half-bad because it's PARODY of metal culture.  And when you're having fun with music, it ends up usually being more compelling a listen.



Except Brandon Small can't sing metal to save his life.


But I agree that serious bands suck.


----------



## MelaCeroses (Feb 24, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> Except Brandon Small can't sing metal to save his life.
> 
> But I agree that serious bands suck.



Ha ha, yeah.  However, the gravelly voice is parody of metal in and of itself.  As is the contrived lyrics that most often are fragments talking about Norse mythology, life, death, souls, hell, etc.  Your typical metal topic matter...


----------



## ShaneO))) (Feb 24, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> So true to your name do you sound like a fridge IRL?!



LOL! What?



Whitenoise said:


> If memory serves they managed two tolerable songs on Black 1, other than that SUNN O))) is a freaking chore to listen to :V .



Not if your on massive amounts of hallucinogens. And my name is slighty more based on the amp. Best heads ever. Sunn O))) is good every once in a while.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 24, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> Just like Dismember :V
> 
> 
> Seriously, you listen to some fuckin slow boring shit, my nigga.



Slow is better, speed is for fagots, percussion is important though :V .


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Feb 24, 2009)

Dragonforce... eh, they're okay. Too many keyboards and too similar solos, all of which they mostly can't even play full speed live. :\  Metallica, Iron Maiden, a bit of Anthrax and Slayer. Actually Slipknot's pretty good, and some other modern stuff. That's the majority of my playlist.


----------



## ShaneO))) (Feb 25, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Slow is better, speed is for fagots, percussion is important though :V .



haha so true. I think slower sludgier riffs tend to actually be alot heavier than fast masturbation riffs. Dragonforce is gay, will always be and gay and are the corniest band ever to walk this earth. The only people who like them are anime kids who think they lisen to metal.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 25, 2009)

ShaneO))) said:


> haha so true. I think slower sludgier riffs tend to actually be alot heavier than fast masturbation riffs. Dragonforce is gay, will always be and gay and are the corniest band ever to walk this earth. The only people who like them are anime kids who think they lisen to metal.



Guitar hero ruins everything >:[ . Also I agree, speed can work well in certain genres if utilized correctly, but I'll always prefer slow to mid paced metal :V .


----------



## ShaneO))) (Feb 25, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Guitar hero ruins everything >:[ . Also I agree, speed can work well in certain genres if utilized correctly, but I'll always prefer slow to mid paced metal :V .



While i agree with that statment. Dragonforce has always suck a fat hairy one.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Feb 26, 2009)

ShaneO))) said:


> I think slower sludgier riffs tend to actually be alot heavier than fast masturbation riffs.



This.

I am listening to Khanate's "Commuted" right the hell now. SLO-MO METAL, FUCK YEAH.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 26, 2009)

ShaneO))) said:


> While i agree with that statment. Dragonforce has always suck a fat hairy one.



Dragonforce is terrible, and in a way that endears them to me, honestly they make me laugh, but I still hate them. What really pisses me off is bands I don't hate getting sucked into that fagotry :V .


----------

